# 2006 Look 486 - rear derailleur hanger



## spinderello (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello gents,
looking for a spare hanger for my 486. would any of you know where i can get one? thanks!


----------



## DERMotorSports (Nov 21, 2007)

Send a PM to chas - he'll point you correctly! Why I chose Look over Time and Colnago (and I have wanted a C40/50 for at least 10 years - BADLY!) was their support, now wish I had gone with their pedals given the hassle reaching anybody from Time....


----------



## spinderello (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for the suggestion!


----------

